# Basketball tip and tricks



## Ponnya.h (Apr 24, 2020)

I've been bored out of my mind during quarantine and I was wondering if anybody can give me some home basketball/workouts for me to practice so that I can improve my game during the quarantine. If you could reply with some tips that would be great!!!


----------



## donnyback (Apr 28, 2020)

Need to defend a fast break? Foul the shit out of that guy and make em work for their points.
Yell "and one" after every shot.
Set good/moving screens (off ball and on ball)
Handcheck on defense.
Ignore the 3 second rule.
No but seriously it sounds more like a confidence type of issue. If you aren't having a good day, just focus on basics such as playing lockdown defense and grabbing rebounds. Don't try to do anything flashy or anything.


----------



## Bh120 (Mar 21, 2020)

This has been a tough go for a lot of people. We have been doing a free 5 day jump challenge to help players keep on track. Its based on increasing quickness, agility and leg strength to help you get more explosive on and off the court. No gym or weights needed, just some good old fashion determination. 

Here they are, all explained in the jump challenge. These are mainly to increase vertical, but can help your game. 

1. 3 stretches to help increase mobility. Ankle stretch, hip flexor stretch and full body stretch
2. Low barrier jumps, pogo hops and tuck jumps.

thincpro basketball has a ton of cool exercises on their youtube channel. they cover every aspect of basketball.

Enjoy, hope these help


----------



## jowzi (2 mo ago)

Hello, thank you very much for this information it helps me too.


----------

